# JD Loader



## TDK (Feb 8, 2004)

Does anyone know which tractors a JD # 71 loader will fit?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if I have ever heard of a 71 FEL. The 70 series FEL was replace by the 419. The 70 FEL fit the 790 and smaller compact untility tractors as far as I know.


----------

